# Which Watch?



## bigdubs

Hi. My wife's 40th is coming up and in addition to the the activities I have planned for the day, I wanted to get her a nice dress watch as a gift. Budget is about $2,000.

Specs would be quartz only, with diamonds. Essentially a timepiece that also serves as jewelry, so it's not an every day watch, but one just for special occasions. Here are some of my current ideas: Any comments on these (i.e., preferences)? Other suggestions?

Any help is much appreciated!

Raymond Weil Noemia










Longines Prima Luna


----------



## banks504

Those are 2 great choices, I don't think you can go wrong with either. You may also want to check out Baume & Mercier as they have quite a few ladies pieces.

Linea:









There's also the pre-loved route. You could pick up an Omega Constellation like this one:

http://www.chrono24.com/en/omega/co...earl-diamond-quartz-26mm-watch--id2032098.htm

Good luck!


----------



## bigdubs

Thanks for the B&M suggestion - I should have thought of that! I'd go pre-owned for my own watches, but for the wife...not exactly sure how'd she take it. I think I'd rather stay at a "lower" range, but remain new.


----------



## MicheleB

All very, very nice.

Dates tend to dress down the watch a little so consider if she wants/needs dates. The Roman numerals dress it up a bit more. Would be nice to see wrist shots, size. You didn't mention size, but is that a consideration? 

I am liking the Weil best for what you describe but that's IMHO. No other suggestions to offer.


----------



## coastcat

I agree about the Weil, and will toss in the entire Michele collection for consideration, particularly this one (which - to my surprise - is at your price point):

MICHELE® WATCHES Cloette: Cloette Fleur Diamond MWW20A000001









(image from michele.com)

It might be a little more flashy than she would like, though.


----------



## banks504

Just wanted to add that the Frederique Constant thread reminded me that they have a lot if sparkly ladies models. May be worth checking out.


----------



## bigdubs

Thanks both. 

Coastcat, that Michele is very nice and would be a very strong contender if it did not have the flowers - just not her style. Thanks for the suggestion.

Good point, MicheleB, regarding the date on the Longines. Hadn't thought about that, but the more I look at it, I believe you are right. Regarding size, she's petite. 5' 3" and still a size 2 (after 5 kids! Wish I could say the same...what's my excuse?)...so I'm think anything around 30mm should be fine. The Weil comes in 27mm and 32mm for example so either should work and the Longines comes in 30mm. 

I'm actually leaning toward the Weil but will go either Macy's or Bloomingdales in Manhattan to check out the Weil, Longines, and B&M in person to solidify my thoughts.

If anyone has any additional suggestions, or comments about the above watches, I'd appreciate them. Thanks!


----------



## bigdubs

banks504 said:


> Just wanted to add that the Frederique Constant thread reminded me that they have a lot if sparkly ladies models. May be worth checking out.


Love the brand and what they're doing. However, aren't they automatic watches? Since my wife would not be wearing this regulalry, and she would not have the patience for re-setting the time once the PR ran out (whereas I happily manually wind my Speedy), it's quartz-only for her.


----------



## bigdubs

bigdubs said:


> Love the brand and what they're doing. However, aren't they automatic watches? Since my wife would not be wearing this regulalry, and she would not have the patience for re-setting the time once the PR ran out (whereas I happily manually wind my Speedy), it's quartz-only for her.


Okay...so I'm a moron. I posted this and then saw Ernie's post re: the new FC Slimline quartz line! o| :-d


----------



## banks504

Haha, it's a Monday, one can only expect so much!

And I believe that some of the "delight" line is quartz as well.

Also Louis Erard has some nice looking quartz models. 







This is fun! I never really look for quartz, so this is a nice change of pace.


----------



## coastcat

bigdubs said:


> Thanks both.
> 
> Coastcat, that Michele is very nice and would be a very strong contender if it did not have the flowers - just not her style. Thanks for the suggestion.


Not entirely my style, either! Michele's Caber collection is probably more her style. I'm still voting for the Raymond Weil, though!

Why not go to an AD instead of a department store? Kenjo, which gets positive mentions on WUS, carries RW, Longines, B&M, Michele, and Maurice Lacroix (which has some gorgeous ladies' watches - check out their Le Classiques line). A good salesperson there can direct you to other watch options that we haven't thought of, too.


----------



## bigdubs

coastcat said:


> Not entirely my style, either! Michele's Caber collection is probably more her style. I'm still voting for the Raymond Weil, though!
> 
> Why not go to an AD instead of a department store? Kenjo, which gets positive mentions on WUS, carries RW, Longines, B&M, Michele, and Maurice Lacroix (which has some gorgeous ladies' watches - check out their Le Classiques line). A good salesperson there can direct you to other watch options that we haven't thought of, too.


Oh, I'll definitely buy from an AD (I usually buy from the West Coast AD - great group of people!). It's just easier to check them out in person at a department store. However, maybe I will give Kenjo a shot this go around. Thanks.


----------



## bigdubs

So I stopped off at Macy's on the way home from work today to check out the watches in person. I'm very glad I did.

I have to say that the Raymond Weil Noemia was less than impressive. It looks gorgeous in the photos, but in person...meh. The diamonds on the bezel do not seem to be individually cut, but rather chips that are glued or fastened on. In addition, the bracelet is very flat and is more modern in style. Looks nice for an everyday, wear-to-work kind of watch, but not one for special, dress, occasions.

In contrast, the Longines Prima Luna looks better in person than in pictures. The diamonds are nicely set into the bezel, and are individually cut pointers that really shine. Plus, the bracelet is more voluptuous, giving it a very feminine look. The date window does detract from the dressiness a bit, but overall, the Longines wins.

While there, I checked out the Tag Heuer Link as well. It's very nice (see pic below) but more expensive (about $2,800 after AD discount vs. about $2,100 for the Longines after AD discount). There is a newer version (if you've seen the ads with Cameron Diaz, but that version is much more expensive (about $4,000 after AD discount). Here's the pic of the current model.









So what do you think about the Tag? Worth the increase in price (an extra $700), or is the Longines the way to go?

Thanks, and have a happy 4th for all of you in the USA.


----------



## banks504

Well, I can only speak for myself but I think the Longines looks more like a watch you'd take out on special occasions while the TAG looks like a sporty watch with diamonds on it. If that makes any sense....

Anyway, I'd take the Longines all day over the TAG (though I'm a sucker for a textured dial so I'm still coveting the Louis Erard). But that's just one lady's opinion


----------



## GinGinD

The Longines, no question. The Tag has a sportier look as has been noted. I've never been a fan of that bracelet either. The Longines is simply a more elegant watch.

Jeannie


----------



## bigdubs

GinGinD said:


> The Longines, no question. The Tag has a sportier look as has been noted. I've never been a fan of that bracelet either. The Longines is simply a more elegant watch.
> 
> Jeannie


Banks504 & Jeannie - Thank you both for your perspective, and after further contemplation, I agree. The Longines is the more elegant watch (after looking at these for too long you start doubting your own instincts). It looks like we have a winner!

Thanks again, and Happy 4th to you both.


----------



## GinGinD

bigdubs said:


> It looks like we have a winner!


Do let us know how she likes it. And a wrist shot would be great too!

Jeannie


----------



## bigdubs

GinGinD said:


> Do let us know how she likes it. And a wrist shot would be great too!
> 
> Jeannie


Will do. Her birthday is at the end of the summer, so it will be a bit before I give it to her (I just plan well in advance).


----------



## bigdubs

Hate to bother you all again - you've been so helpful as it is, but please bear with me. I was discussing my choices for my wife's birthday gift with a good friend and mentioned I had settled on the Longines Prima Luna. He suggested I try grey market and emailed me this: Baume & Mercier Diamant 8792.










Baume & Mercier has discontinued the model (which doesn't bother me), which is why I can get this watch from most grey market dealers for about $2,300, which is just above what the Longines would cost after AD discount. Did I mention that the retail price (MSRP) on this watch is just under $7,000! It's 34mm x 22mm so it should fit nicely on my wife's wrist.

Would I be crazy to pass this up? I think it's a very pretty watch (maybe a bit too much - but again, I am looking for a pure dress / special occasion watch, which covers timepiece + jewelry, as noted in my very first post).

Also, I'm a big AD fan, so I will definitely call around to see if they can match or come close to this price.

Budgets are always a constraint on things, but I'd really like to give my wife something special. We have 5 kids and my wife is supermom/super-everything. She really deserves something extra special, and this would allow me to get it for her.

Your thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## banks504

I say go for it. It's beautiful and perfect as a special occasion piece - I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## coastcat

bigdubs said:


> Hate to bother you all again - you've been so helpful as it is, but please bear with me. I was discussing my choices for my wife's birthday gift with a good friend and mentioned I had settled on the Longines Prima Luna. He suggested I try grey market and emailed me this: Baume & Mercier Diamant 8792.


Get. This. Watch.

Seriously, that's a sweet deal and a stunner of a watch.


----------



## GinGinD

The B&M is blingier which makes it more "special occasion." I like it.

Jeannie


----------



## bigdubs

Thanks to all for the very quick replies.

Second guessing oneself is part of the game, I guess, so I appreciate your thoughts on this.

Love WUS.


----------



## GinGinD

bigdubs said:


> Second guessing oneself is part of the game, I guess, so I appreciate your thoughts on this.


Second guesses are usually wrong, but in this case it was spot on. The more I look at the Baume & Mercier, the more I like it. And the price really is right. I wouldn't recommend it for a daily watch, but for a special occasion piece it's perfect.

Jeannie


----------



## bigdubs

GinGinD said:


> Second guesses are usually wrong, but in this case it was spot on. The more I look at the Baume & Mercier, the more I like it. And the price really is right. I wouldn't recommend it for a daily watch, but for a special occasion piece it's perfect.
> 
> Jeannie


What I also like about this option, besides the watch itself, is that my dress watch is a Baume & Mercier Classima. So my wife and I can be "twins" when we hit the town!


----------



## GinGinD

bigdubs said:


> What I also like about this option, besides the watch itself, is that my dress watch is a Baume & Mercier Classima.


Well that seals it then. :-!

Jeannie


----------



## fuzzyb

I like the B&M with the diamonds integrated into the bracelet.

I bought my wife an Ebel Beluga with mother-of-pearl dial and diamond markers a few years ago. She has very slim wrists and it works great as a dress watch. It also has a beautiful bracelet. The rounded shape of the links catches the light very nicely.


----------



## bigdubs

fuzzyb said:


> I like the B&M with the diamonds integrated into the bracelet.
> 
> I bought my wife an Ebel Beluga with mother-of-pearl dial and diamond markers a few years ago. She has very slim wrists and it works great as a dress watch. It also has a beautiful bracelet. The rounded shape of the links catches the light very nicely.


Love the Beluga (both the round and the Tonneau), and that watch would be my first choice, if not the for the price.

I think the B&M allows me to achieve the look I was going for, and with the steep discount, what would have been unattainable is now feasible.


----------



## MicheleB

It's like a tennis bracelet with a watch! The diamonds on the crown and bracelet are over the top for me, but whatever floats your boat go for it. Have you considered maybe a beautiful tennis bracelet and a watch? Its a combo many women like to wear and very versatile. Oh never mind...you don't need a diversion. You are a terrific spouse to do such research. Go with your heart and it'll be great.


----------



## bigdubs

MicheleB said:


> It's like a tennis bracelet with a watch!


Which is exactly what I'm going for. My wife is not into watches (she tolerates my obsession), which is why I'm staying away for really nice watches that actually look more "watch-y." This is more a piece of jewelry than a watch (and it is a little over the top, hence my second guessing).

And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## bigdubs

You all were so helpful throughout this process, that I just wanted to give you a quick update.

I bought the B&M Diamant above and it arrived yesterday! Absolutely stunning in person. 96 diamonds for a total 1.45 ct weight. MOP dial. Really gorgeous.

Thank you all so much for your advice. 

Pics will be forthcoming, including wristshots, but it'll be a bit since my wife's birthday isn't until Labor Day, and the watch is wrapped in plastic right now.

Regarding purchasing, I called a few AD's about the watch before I bought it; two AD's here in NY and the West Coast AD, and none had it in stock. When I told each of them the price they each told me to grab it. So why the low price (at about 65% off MSRP)? Well, apparently B&M pulled a bunch of their watches off the market in order to consolidate their lines and re-launch a new product strategy that is more concentrated, as their watches were flooding the market, thereby lessing the brand identity. They took a big loss and literally bulldozed a bunch of models, the Diamant line being one of them. Some dealers sold them to grey-market outfits in order to make a little on the watch instead of sending them back to B&M at cost. Those dealers are therefore selling them at steep discounts, hence the amazing deal I got.

I ended up buying it from Amazon. Easy as pie, and they have a 2 year warranty, which is no hassle (as compared to some reports I've heard from other known grey market dealers). The watch came in the original B&M boxes, with certificate of authenticity (serial #'s matched the watch), instruction manual and tags (obviously no manufacturer's warranty card).

So I hid the watch in my house, and now just need to wait until my wife's birthday so can give it to her (fingers crossed that she'll like it!), although I did show it to my teenage daughters and they gave it their seal of approval.

Thanks again and I'll post pics once I give it to her.


----------



## GinGinD

It's a gorgeous watch. I can't imagine she'll be anything less than thrilled.

Jeannie


----------



## bigdubs

GinGinD said:


> It's a gorgeous watch. I can't imagine she'll be anything less than thrilled.
> 
> Jeannie


Thanks, I hope so. What has me slightly worried is that Amazon has a 30 day return policy and my wife's birthday is beyond that timeframe...so I either give it to her on her birthday and hope she'll like it (since it won't be returnable then), or....give it to her early??? Am I just being paranoid? (yes, right?)


----------



## TroutRunner

I'd give it to her early. My wife and I can never wait.


----------



## bigdubs

TroutRunner said:


> I'd give it to her early. My wife and I can never wait.


Hmmm...the practical side of me agrees with you, but more for the dreaded, "Oh, it's lovely, honey. Really." reaction when it won't be returnable. The sentimental side tells me a 40th birthday doesn't come around every day. Make the day special and wait, despite the risk.

I feel like I have an angel on one shoulder and a devil on the other!


----------



## banks504

I would wait. Honestly, I don't even really like bling/diamonds and I would love that piece. And of course if she doesn't like it for some crazy reason, you got a great deal so flipping it may not be too bad. 

Good luck! (though I doubt you'll need it)


----------



## bigdubs

banks504 said:


> I would wait. Honestly, I don't even really like bling/diamonds and I would love that piece. And of course if she doesn't like it for some crazy reason, you got a great deal so flipping it may not be too bad.
> 
> Good luck! (though I doubt you'll need it)


This is where I am at the moment.


----------

